# Xbox live points



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I've seen the threads about buying cheap subscriptions to xbox live, does anyone know of any similar to buy points. Getting forza this week as I've just got rid of the ps3 for an xbox (finally) and wanna download a few goodies, and £17 for 1000 points seems a bit excessive if that will only buy me like 20 extra cars. Do people sell these online cheaply? Any recommended places to go?


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Ebay.

Id not trust them, i just have my card set up with Xbox and press buy (sometimes get my statement and wish i never LOL) the other problem is i usually only notice im out of points when i want something and dont have enough to buy them, so waiting is not an option  im impatient


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I used to do that when I had an xbox ages ago, but just realised how expensive it is. And also I don't realise how much I'm spending that way. I've seen the points cards in game are £17 for 2100 points so better than half the price that way! But wondering if there's any better


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

I use

http://www.live-codes.com/

You get the codes pretty much instantly or within the hour, the guy has a really good rep on av forums which is the only reason I used him. There are slightly cheaper ones on fleabay but I went with this one because of his good rep 

EDIT; just looked on his site, its a shame hes put his prices up, considering my xbl subscription last year cost only £27 from him and the points were cheaper too...


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Seems about the same as in store. Ohwel, need to hook it up to the net tomorrow, just installed the update from the forza second disk. The whole background has changed?! Been a long time since I had a 360


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

maggi112 said:


> Seems about the same as in store. Ohwel, need to hook it up to the net tomorrow, just installed the update from the forza second disk. The whole background has changed?! Been a long time since I had a 360


Yep which is a shame as no doubt he will have lost some business through putting his prices up so much....:altho i suppose he still has the edge of conveniece, getting instant codes rather than going to a shop or paying microsoft full wack


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

check http://www.hotukdeals.com/ daily, there's always some shop selling them cheaper

12months + 1 free was £26 on amazon last week


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Sweet. Will do that actually. Tried last night and the ps3 connected to the net fine, this xbox won't. Says I need to change router settings, so I'm not in any hurry for points so far! Can't believe how much fun forza 3 is over forza 2! I don't wanna swap my fiat 500 for anything


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Just saw this on a link at amazon. Does anyone ever use them? It was like a sponsered link when I was on amazon, not an actual item at amazon?


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

Never heard of them altho the link i posted to you is cheaper....


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

It is? I thought it was more!  I need a subscription and the points now. Will probably just get my brother to get me a card from game cos atm they seem to be the cheapest for 2100 points. More than enough for me atm. Although I've just seen assassins creed 2 has dlc.


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

did you even look at my link?? 

your site £44.49 for 12 months xbl - my site £31.99 

2100 points your site £18.99 - mine £16.99


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh the site I sent shows me 26.99 for 12+1 months! Maybe because I followed it through amazon cos it has a reference at the top which I assumed was for like commission on advertising or something?


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Yup just clicked the link and the offer is only valid if you visit it through amazon  didn't realise before! Just edited the link so it includes the redirection for £25 for 12 months


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

http://www.7dayshop.com/catalog/product_info.php?&products_id=105392

£15 for 2100


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

http://www.hotukdeals.com/item/608215/xbox-live-2100-points-card-14-91-as

£14.91 for 2100, buy two and use the code SPEND20 at checkout to get both for £27.82


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

Don't you guys find it a rip off as if you buy the game brand new you part with £45 then you need to stump up minimum £17 for points to buy add ons for the games,avatar clothing etc etc surely if you paying a yearly subscription and buying the game it should all be included if you have a pc and buy a game you don't pay for the add ons the game developers recover their cost in the cost of the game so where is it going


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Yeah but it is what it is. 

Now the xbox won't connect to the net, something about mtu but I can't change it. Didn't have a problem before when I had one, the ps3 never had a problem but the new xbox does. No hardware i.e. routers or network splitters have changed.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Finally, after AGES of messing around with MTU settings and reserving firewall ports etc I've managed to get it to connect to xbox live! Just gotta remember what my old (from the original xbox!) live log in was so I can connect and I'll be off.  

Got a lot of downloads for forza to get


----------



## djswivel (Apr 8, 2009)

ivor said:


> Don't you guys find it a rip off as if you buy the game brand new you part with £45 then you need to stump up minimum £17 for points to buy add ons for the games,avatar clothing etc etc surely if you paying a yearly subscription and buying the game it should all be included if you have a pc and buy a game you don't pay for the add ons the game developers recover their cost in the cost of the game so where is it going


You have to pay for DLC on whatever format. Even PC (e.g. the Borderlands DLC, Mass Effect 2 DLC). Avatar clothing is entirely optional and most choose to use the more than adequate free clothes. And wherever you are paying £45 for a game you are getting fleeced!


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

I just got the 4200 points card from game for £34.99 iirc, about due another though as Forza downloads, and a copy of Trials HD and I'm down to a couple of thousand left.


----------

